# ACER T310 Cooling fans



## immy619 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have an ACER T310 whereby both internal fans have stopped working excluding the power supply one. It seems unusual that both would stop working at once so I am not so sure they both need replacing. What else would stop these fans from working....please help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are the two fans mounted to the case? Is the CPU cooling fan working?
Are both non-working fans one the same power wires from the PSU?
If you have any spare 4 pin Molex connectors, try using one of them for one of the fans.
Try plugging a known good fan into the the 4 pin Molex connector that one of the non-working fans is plugged into.


----------



## immy619 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi

One fan is mounted to the case. The other is the CPU fan. They are both foxonn fans. They both do not work. 

One fan is a CPU Fansink P4, 478 2.8G, the other is a ZP DC Brushless Fan.


----------

